# Strange creature caught on gamecam



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

My gamecam captured this critter while I was checking the timer on the feeder. It apparently knew the camera was there.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like it is throwing a temper tantrum,dancing or having a seizure,


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

That is a 2cool pic. It is good to see the kids helping out in the woods. Keep up the good work. Put that boy on a good one because that is what it is all about. Green to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a creature caught on my buddy's trail cam


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

********.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd say its a shooter, prob 4.5-5.5. Drop him if he pops up again!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

dang chupacabras...


----------

